# AT Tire question



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

Guys,

I have a 2002 F-150 FX4 SC and was wondering what would be a good AT tire for it. Right now i have crap goodyear RT/S things on it. They dont spit out snow for crap. I definetely want an AT tire, but something with aggressive and gapped tread so it can handle snow really well. I was looking at the Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo, and the Dueler Unit Ts...what do you all think? :waving:


----------



## RAYJAY (Feb 6, 2004)

try looking at the cooper st tires there one of the better ones and the cost is good too.

jeff


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

thanks for the reply. Those ST tires look a bit too much all terrain if you know what i mean. I dont want tires that are going to be noisy as hell on the hwy


----------



## Eng63Trk16 (Nov 22, 2004)

My cousin loves the kelly MSR on his 96 F-350. they are a good tire in the snow. I like the BF Goodwrench tires that i got on my 04 F-250. They are the Rugged trail T/A. There All Terrain T/A from BF are also a good tire.


----------



## lee157 (Dec 4, 2003)

The best tire I have found is a Cooper Discoverer LT or Mastercraft Courser LT they are both the same tire and made by Cooper. Reasonable cost but not the highest mileage tire around, bite like hell in the snow. I run 255-85R-16 on my F-350's and 250's 4x4s they don't make much noise at all and this size is about 34" tall and only 9.5" wide,,, tall and narrow seem to best for snow and comfortable on the highway too as they don't follow tire ruts.


----------



## akajeremyk98 (Nov 23, 2004)

the company i work for really like the bridgestone duellers ATs there really good for plowing and then all around just driving


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I am really thinking hard about the bridgestone ATs. I forgot to mention that this tire would be a "all season/year round" tire, so its gotta be good in the summertime also. I just cant stand the GoodYear RT/S that are on there now. They clog up with snow very easily and absoutely SUCK in the rain.


----------



## ABM (Mar 9, 2003)

I second the vote for the Cooper Discoverer AT's great tires! Even better are the Discoverer MS tires, but they pick up too many rocks and dent your fenders from the inside out. I currently have the BF Goodrich Rugged trail TA's on my truck because a buddy was getting larger tires and gave them to me, they are ok but not as good in the snow as the Coopers. I had a set of the Bridgestone Duelers and thought that they were complete junk, as bad as the Wrangler RTS tires that came on the truck new, very bad traction for plowing.


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

I have been doing research my self for a new set. It is not easy so many different brands.I have narrowed it down to the Kelley MSR or AWR and I think in a 235/85/16. If you want more comment do a search or look through the plowing forum it has been talk about over and over.


----------



## charlieg (Jan 2, 2005)

www.tirerack.com look up the car or truck and read on, a lot of help. i wound up with yokohama geolanders great in snow or on a dry/ wet road, good luck


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

*Hopefully a tire solution for you!*

I have tried a lot. The best tires I have found for plowing/driving/all around use is the BFG all-terrain. I have them on my superdoodie, on 2 of my chevy trucks, and on my cummins powered Dodge. They have a pretty good life expectancy if rotated, but that is also dependent upon your truck front end wear. They have good traction in the snow. They also are decent as far as road noise. They are definately more quiet than the BFG mud terrains I have on one of my Dodge trucks right now, but not as quiet as a non-aggressive road tire. I have some Bridgestone Dueller's on a truck I bought last year and haven't changed the tires yet and don't find them very good. They do okay with about 3-4ooo pounds of salt in the truck, but so would bologna skins with that much weight. Just my 2 cents. Hope it helps. Phil


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

BFG All-Terrain.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

How are the BFG AT's in the rain? I dont see any water channels on them...so im just curious. Also, are they loud on the HWY?? Thanks


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

I've been running BFG AT/TAs 33x12.5x16.5s on my last few rigs and I love them. They go through the rain without any problems. They plow great too. I won't buy anything else.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

The BFGs are good on a heavier truck in my opinion. I've got a set on the GMC and they ride great and have 2/3 tread left at 20K miles. Middle of the road performance as they like to pack up with wet snow and mud. 

On my 1/2 ton I've used the Kelly AWRs and loved them. I have a set of Toyo's on now and like them, but the rubber compound is hard (for good life) and they spin in the rain. The Kelly's never spun and rode like rails in snow and ice. 

My next set will be a set of Coopers, because of the reasonable prices and the rave reveiws.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

This may sound like a stupid questions, but are we talking about the BF goodrich AT KOs??? or something else....


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about...


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

ok great thanks. The tread design on those tires are sick, looks like and sounds like they self clean pretty good in the snow. I dont do off-roading so mud is not an issue. I just want something that will spit the snow right out cause the damn tires I have now are "ok" at best in the snow. The tire tread tends to fill up with snow and the tire gets no traction.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have BFG ATs (about 8 years old), not sure what the KO stands for. They have a pretty aggressive trend, but not as blocky as the MTs. Maybe BFG changed the pattern slightly?


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

these are what I am talking about....

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...h=true&partnum=67QR7ATAKORWL&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Gotcha - thanks Ramair. They look very similar to mine, but they have better sipping on the tread blocks. Same thing essentially. I guess I'll have to get outa the stone age and get some new rolling stock for my GMC!


----------

